# Baseline echo before dobutamine stress echo



## mshelly87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello I was looking for some help. All of a sudden before dobutamine stress echo done at the hospital our dr's are ordering baseline echo with doppler and color flow(reported separately) then doing the dobutamine stress test? I am not sure how to bill this. If i bill out a 93306 (26) then the codes for dobutamine stress i think it would be denied. Also i want to clarify what codes i should be billing for a dobutamine stress echo done at hospital. a tech does the echo and our dr supervises and interprets. thanks shelly


----------

